# Hello everybody



## Nxthanos (Jun 11, 2011)

My name is Chris, which was taken, so i am using an old name i had from years ago that is complicated and not worth going into!

My model building buddy Dirkpitt invited me to come over so here i am.

I hope to get to know you folks and for you too know me, so heyo everyone.


----------



## brucejscott (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello and Welcome! I hope you enjoy the experiance!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 11, 2011)

Welcome aboard Chris.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome guys!

I was a little leary of joining, I have had some bad experiences with model forums lately (British ones that have Airfix in their names that is), but a good buddy of mine (dirkpitt) sugested I have a go here so I took the plunge.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 11, 2011)

What are those aircraft in the signatures?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Chris, and welcome from England. The small profiles of aircraft in some members' signature area are Group Build icons, awarded for taking part in, and completing, a Modelling Group Build.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2011)

You earn them if you compete in the Group Builds. We currently have the Messerschmidt/Focky-Wulf build going on.

For more info: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/group-build-rules-17844.html

-----------------
Oops, crossed with Terry


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 12, 2011)

Airframes said:


> Hi Chris, and welcome from England. The small profiles of aircraft in some members' signature area are Group Build icons, awarded for taking part in, and completing, a Modelling Group Build.


 
Oh, very nice, I wish i had shown up sooner!


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 12, 2011)

vikingBerserker said:


> You earn them if you compete in the Group Builds. We currently have the Messerschmidt/Focky-Wulf build going on.
> 
> For more info: http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/group-builds/group-build-rules-17844.html
> 
> ...


I could give that a whirl, but of course I am a pedestrian at best builder.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2011)

You can enter at the beginner level, intermediate, of master level.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks, I have been at it for years, but am hardly skillful.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2011)

There is no problem Mate. There is a place for everyone who wants to take part in GB. And the skill level isn't the main factor determining that. Welcome then. Greetings from Poland.


----------



## imalko (Jun 12, 2011)

Hello and welcome Chris. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Chris. I hope you enjoy it here as much as I do.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 12, 2011)

Wurger said:


> There is no problem Mate. There is a place for everyone who wants to take part in GB. And the skill level isn't the main factor determining that. Welcome then. Greetings from Poland.


Thanks wurger, what part of poland?

Beautiful country that is.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 12, 2011)

imalko said:


> Hello and welcome Chris. Enjoy the forum.


 
Thanks imalko!

Serbia, another interesting place!

I live in dull old new york.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 12, 2011)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Welcome to the forum Chris. I hope you enjoy it here as much as I do.


 
If i don't i can always call you up and whine about it!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 12, 2011)

Nxthanos said:


> Thanks wurger, what part of poland?
> 
> Beautiful country that is.



Thank you. That's very kind of you. The N-W part of Poland is the area where I live.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome Chris from another Chris! (Does that make it 4 or 5 Chris' on here? ).

The Group Builds are fun and learning and it doesn't matter what skill level. I've done one after 30 years of not building and I loved it. Just need some time to do another!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jun 12, 2011)

Nxthanos said:


> If i don't i can always call you up and whine about it!


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 12, 2011)

Wurger said:


> Thank you. That's very kind of you. The N-W part of Poland is the area where I live.


Vwery nice, near the baltic coast?

Must have a nice sense of the past there.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 12, 2011)

Njaco said:


> Welcome Chris from another Chris! (Does that make it 4 or 5 Chris' on here? ).
> 
> The Group Builds are fun and learning and it doesn't matter what skill level. I've done one after 30 years of not building and I loved it. Just need some time to do another!!


Thanks, we ought to have a Chris forum somewhere!

Undecided just yet about jumping into a build, still working on a project that was for another site that is almost complete, even though I was kicked off that site the plane still is there!


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 12, 2011)

Gnomey said:


> Welcome.


Thanks Winston!


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 12, 2011)

dirkpitt289 said:


>


8)


----------



## Geedee (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi Chris and welcome to the family


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 13, 2011)

Geedee said:


> Hi Chris and welcome to the family


Thanks gary.

That mustang looks sweet, must have been great to sit in her!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day Chris, I'm just about to hit the sack after a long weekend away but thought I should give you a big Aussie welcome before I do. Dirk did right to point you in our direction, were a great and jolly crowd. So matey, why not jump in feet first and join in with the current GB. So hope to see you soooon.

 

New York dull, pull the other one mate...........


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 13, 2011)

Vic Balshaw said:


> G'day Chris, I'm just about to hit the sack after a long weekend away but thought I should give you a big Aussie welcome before I do. Dirk did right to point you in our direction, were a great and jolly crowd. So matey, why not jump in feet first and join in with the current GB. So hope to see you soooon.
> 
> 
> 
> New York dull, pull the other one mate...........


Thanks much Vic, I have a distant cousin that lives in canberra!

I'm considering joining the build, still a bit gunshy after some bad experinces elsewhere to pull the trigger, but getting there.


----------



## razor1uk (Jun 13, 2011)

I hope you enjoy your time here Nxthanos, be it for models, models (3D), interest or whatever else


----------



## A4K (Jun 13, 2011)

G'day chris, welcome to the forum!

I'm an extremely slow builder myself, the objective being a good model not the hours involved. Hope you'll enter the build!

Evan


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 13, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 14, 2011)

razor1uk said:


> I hope you enjoy your time here Nxthanos, be it for models, models (3D), interest or whatever else



Thanks razor1.


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 14, 2011)

A4K said:


> G'day chris, welcome to the forum!
> 
> I'm an extremely slow builder myself, the objective being a good model not the hours involved. Hope you'll enter the build!
> 
> Evan


 
I build em rather quickly once I get started, getting started is always the hard part!


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 14, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> Welcome to the forum


 
Thanks!


----------



## Nxthanos (Jun 14, 2011)

123456lQq said:


> I sell HF dildos powered by R-20 batteries. It is greatly suitable for everyone who like me has the only one cell of a brain.
> Eeeh... what did I say...????



methinks you taint kosher...


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2011)

Nxthanos said:


> Vwery nice, near the baltic coast?



About two hours of driving or so....


----------



## A4K (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice to see you in the group build Chris!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 17, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Chris. 8)


Wheels


----------

